
Y Combinator Resources for Developers - TonnyGaric
https://yc.dev
======
Impossible
Should this list filter companies that are shutdown or have been acquired and
no longer have an active product? Many of the links are "our incredible
journey" acquihire announcements or just 404. I understand and appreciate the
value of having a list of all developer services companies that have gone
through YC, but as a developer resource page it's annoying to see a product
that might fit my needs but is long shutdown.

~~~
snowmaker
Good point - I'll filter those out.

------
cs702
Is Paul Graham and Robert Morris's Arc language[a] being used for anything _in
production_ other than Y Combinator websites?

[a] [http://arclanguage.org/](http://arclanguage.org/)

~~~
earenndil
I don't _think_ so, although as the sibling says there is hobby activity.
Interestingly enough, though, reddit was originally written in arc, but they
later rewrote it in python. Make of that what you will.

~~~
jedberg
As sibling said, reddit was CL before it was Python. But more importantly,
reddit predates Arc by more than two years. :)

And the main reason reddit was rewritten was library support. Doing simple
things in CL was hard because you had to write it from scratch, but doing
those things in Python was a simple library install.

~~~
20190220
I'm curious because I thought the main draw of CL was that it was easy as heck
to roll your own library support.

~~~
jedberg
It's easy to roll anything in CL if you know what you're doing, but making it
talk wsgi or generate pngs isn't trivial, no matter what language you're
writing it in.

~~~
pmoriarty
CL implementations do have an FFI that you could at least call C libraries
from, don't they?

~~~
jedberg
I think so? I honestly don't know, I never really worked with the CL codebase,
I just used it for reference sometimes. But even if it did, I'm not sure how
much velocity is gained by using CL vs. Python, especially when making a web
app, where there are so many examples, libraries, and frameworks out there to
help in Python.

------
newsbinator
I'd love to scan down the relevant YC companies list, but it's really hard for
a human to visually parse:
[https://i.imgur.com/1u457oA.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/1u457oA.jpg)

A little white space would be helpful.

~~~
inf3cti0n95
Looks like they were in a hurry to get this site out.

~~~
nkozyra
I'm seeing a lot of this with the .dev sites.

~~~
whatshisface
I don't see why .dev domains would have tighter deadlines than .com.

~~~
lazyjones
Because if you don't launch today, people won't see that you were eager to
spend as much money on the domain as possible (i.e. for Phase 1)...

~~~
CydeWeys
If you run WHOIS on yc.dev you'll see that it was created prior to the
beginning of the early access period yesterday. Also see:
[https://newgtlds.icann.org/en/announcements-and-
media/announ...](https://newgtlds.icann.org/en/announcements-and-
media/announcement-10apr14-en)

------
dtrailin
> Beating the Averages

> A classic article on using powerful programming languages as a secret weapon

I'm surprised this is included given that it's been more or less been proven
to be false. Almost every valuable company in the past 2 decades was built on
a blub language. Facebook even used PHP! Java and C++ are at the core of most
Amazon and Google services. There basically haven't been any big companies
build on a lisp-like language unless you consider Scala, but even the most
companies adopted that later.

edit: blub

~~~
lisper
> it's been more or less been proven to be false

Not really. It's true that few big winners have used Lisp, but that would only
disprove the thesis if there were also companies who _tried_ using Lisp and
failed. AFAICT, no one is even doing the experiment.

I actually know of two notable counterexamples: Barefoot Networks has an
internal design tool written in Common Lisp that is a significant source of
competitive advantage for them. Also Orbitz.

~~~
nickpsecurity
If not commercial Lisp, what you think about using Racket for both the IDE and
so they can pre-scale by giving HtDP to good developers who want to learn
Scheme?

~~~
lisper
The rule I always apply to such questions is: whatever works.

------
TonnyGaric
I just noticed that clicking on 'About YC' (top, next to YC logo), results in
a 404. Looks like the link contains a '/' too much:
[https://www.ycombinator.com//about/](https://www.ycombinator.com//about/)

------
wolco
Wish they didn't use the .dev extension.

It should be developers.ycombinator.com

~~~
everdev
Yeah, have to update my local DNS routes. I had .dev pointed to 127.0.0.1

~~~
judge2020
This has been the topic of HN for the past few days for anything .dev.

You should be using .test or .localhost for any development domains:
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2606#section-2](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2606#section-2)

~~~
steventhedev
.corp, .home, and .lan are also reserved, just not codified into an RFC yet.

~~~
dragonwriter
> .corp, .home, and .lan are also reserved, just not codified into an RFC yet.

They aren't reserved as the term is usually used for domains. Reservations
don't exist in outside of those codified in RFCs; the IANA is the party that
reserves domains and the full current list of reserved special use domains is
here:

[https://www.iana.org/assignments/special-use-domain-
names/sp...](https://www.iana.org/assignments/special-use-domain-
names/special-use-domain-names.xhtml)

More general info on reserved domains is here:

[https://www.iana.org/domains/reserved](https://www.iana.org/domains/reserved)

Note that of those domains you falsely describe as reserved, .home _was_
suggested as a special use domain in RFC 7788, but that was updated by RFC
8375 to the reserved domain .home.arpa.

.home, .corp, and .mail (but not .lan, AFAICT) are subject to a ICANN policy
decision against granting delegations as TLDs, though, which means they won't
become real TLDs while that policy is in effect (it doesn't mean they won't
get reserved for a use which might conflict with what you might adopt them
for, the way .local has for some uses, though.)

------
Etheryte
I guess we finally found out who paid early access for the .dev TLD.

~~~
byte1918
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunrise_period](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunrise_period)

~~~
CydeWeys
Also [https://newgtlds.icann.org/en/announcements-and-
media/announ...](https://newgtlds.icann.org/en/announcements-and-
media/announcement-10apr14-en)

------
dooglius
I thought that the .dev extension had mandatory HTTPS due to HSTS preload.
Yet, this loads as "Not Secure" HTTP for me.

~~~
TonnyGaric
According to [https://get.dev/#benefits](https://get.dev/#benefits): >The .dev
top-level domain is included on the HSTS preload list, making HTTPS required
on all connections to .dev websites and pages without needing individual HSTS
registration or configuration.

What browser are you using that you are not redirected to
[https://yc.dev](https://yc.dev)?

>Most major browsers (Chrome, Firefox, Opera, Safari, IE 11 and Edge) also
have HSTS preload lists based on the Chrome list. (See the HSTS compatibility
matrix.)

~~~
gbear605
iOS Safari (and other iOS browsers) auto redirects to
[http://ycombinator.dev/](http://ycombinator.dev/)

~~~
CydeWeys
Can you confirm that it's not rewriting the URL to
[https://yc.dev](https://yc.dev) first before issuing a request to the
network? It's possible that Safari has suffered some kind of regression. This
definitely used to work at some point.

I can confirm here in Chrome and Firefox that the URL is rewritten internally
to [https://yc.dev](https://yc.dev) (which then redirects to
[https://ycombinator.dev](https://ycombinator.dev)), so no unencrypted traffic
is ever sent over the network.

~~~
gbear605
Unfortunately I’m not in a situation where I can test that. It’s very possible
that that’s the case, but it then leaves the question of why the non-https
ycombinator.dev is what we eventually end up on.

~~~
CydeWeys
Separate from HSTS, they should also be redirecting http to https. Hopefully
they'll get around to that soon. The domain is still recent so they're
probably not finished with configuration.

------
chiefalchemist
I wonder how many of the YC companies use the other YC companies. And which
are the most / least used. How much effort do you reckon is put in trying to
"align" them and keep them aligned? As in there's a consistency in (e.g.)
docs, APIs, etc.

~~~
judge2020
I would bet Stripe is the most used.

~~~
heartbreak
Dropbox?

~~~
judge2020
Most all of the domains on the list are using GSuite, so I would think at
least some use Google drive instead of Dropbox.

------
teddyh
Under the “ _Ask a Female Engineer_ ” heading, I wish they would include a
link to [https://communequation.wordpress.com/2017/07/05/im-not-a-
wom...](https://communequation.wordpress.com/2017/07/05/im-not-a-woman-in-
tech/) for an alternate viewpoint, in order to reduce the echo chamber effect.

~~~
porpoisely
It would be nice if there was an "Ask a Male Engineer" blog section also to
get a more diverse viewpoint. It would be interesting to see the differences
or similarities in opinions, perspectives and experiences of both genders. Or
maybe just an "Ask an Engineer" blog where both genders' views are provided.

~~~
pault
I don't know if you're being sarcastic or not, but I think we all know that
"ask an engineer" means "ask a male engineer" 99% of the time.

Edit: I was just guessing at the ratio of male to female engineers, so maybe I
overestimated the imbalance, but I think the point stands.

~~~
UnpossibleJim
I mean, it looks like 21% of all engineering degrees went to women, which is
the easiest way to guesstimate the job data (and is generally how they guess
the percentage of women in the workplace, along with questionaires). I get
that you're being pedantic, before you start to explain yourself, but still.

EDIT: Maybe tax forms, but I'm not sure the legality of that... but I think
it's still the census.

------
nnq
Is "Beating the Averages" still relevant in 2019?

I see it pretty high up on the site, and I thought the consensus is that
nowadays most languages have enough lispy and functional features to give
similar productivity.

 _Is there any benefit from hyperflexible languages high enough to outweigh
the benefits of readily available libraries?_

~~~
brlewis
It's hard to do reproducible experiments measuring productivity, but my
personal opinion is it's still relevant. I say that as someone doing mostly
JavaScript and TypeScript development day by day. I often miss the clean
syntax and macro facilities of Scheme. I used to use Kawa Scheme a lot, which
runs on the JVM, so readily available libraries were never a problem.

Libraries, documentation and community are reasons to use non-Lisp languages
for certain projects, but if you don't have some kind of Lisp in your toolbox,
you're still missing out in 2019, in my opinion.

------
samdoidge
The [https://scaphold.io/](https://scaphold.io/) URL is down.

~~~
ahstilde
They were acquired by AWS and rolled into AppSync

------
acquiretoast
Link is plain http for me. I thought all .dev domains were https?

~~~
TonnyGaric
>I though all .dev domains were https

If you go to [http://yc.dev](http://yc.dev), you get an HTTP 307 (Internal
redirect) to [https://yc.dev](https://yc.dev).

[https://get.dev/#benefits](https://get.dev/#benefits) says: >The .dev top-
level domain is included on the HSTS preload list, making HTTPS required on
all connections to .dev websites and pages without needing individual HSTS
registration or configuration.

------
aboutruby
Had no idea Heroku went through YC, also shouldn't this include OpenAI? (edit:
Thanks, missed it)

~~~
pcstl
They are listed in the final section (s2016)

------
whalabi
Pardon the criticism, but I've got text running far off the screen on mobile.

Somewhat shocking to see a brand new 2019 website that isn't responsive,
especially when it's not super difficult.

------
m3andros
Does anyone know I can still reach this 'real' website if you're running Valet
locally? I get 'Valet - 404 - Not Found' error, since Valet thinks 'yc' is a
known Link or Address.

:(

~~~
m3andros
OK, I figured it out! I switched .dev to .test domain with: `valet tld test`

------
wizwazzle
What a half-assed website. Seems quite rushed. I'd expect higher-quality
information from YC.

------
ltr_
> Docker s2010 App store for server configurations.

it seems a little bit outdated

------
nojvek
Why isn’t Mixpanel in this list ? It’s a developer tool right?

------
nathan_f77
Wow, it looks like they paid $11,500 for the yc.dev and ycombinator.dev
domains [1]. (I guess that's a pretty small amount of money for YC.)

I have my eye on some short .dev domains too, but I'm hoping to get one for
$350.

[2] [https://domains.google/tld/dev/](https://domains.google/tld/dev/)

~~~
skellera
Someone had mentioned that there was a limited brand/copyright phase before
the $11k phase that was cheaper. Pretty sure they would fall into that.

Hopefully someone who knows the details could chime in on that.

~~~
CydeWeys
The relevant program here would be:
[https://newgtlds.icann.org/en/announcements-and-
media/announ...](https://newgtlds.icann.org/en/announcements-and-
media/announcement-10apr14-en)

------
DarkWiiPlayer
That site looks quite ugly because of the weird alignment (or lack thereof) of
text elements.

~~~
aboutruby
A little padding and a small border would make it much more readable
[https://i.imgur.com/D7CNgwa.png](https://i.imgur.com/D7CNgwa.png)

------
jnordwick
Nice advertisement.

